# What To do about the GTO car key? (Flip open MOD?)



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, so I got tired of being poked and stabbed by my car key. I decided to take it apart and see what could be done about it. Let me first vent about what an amazingly STUPID DUMB REDICULOUS INSANELY RETARDED design the key thing is. Where to start...

Forget replacing your battery yourself... ever. Not only is the keyfob (sp?) glued together like all get out, the standard sized 2032 battery is point welded to the contacts inside!?!?!?!  Most folks will have to have the dealer order them an entirely new key when the battery dies.

But that is ok, because the micro-switches (push buttons) inside are of such low quality that half the time they don't work unless you hit them just right, and will probably wear out in a year or two forcing you to buy a new key anyway.

The fact that the contact pad which hits the micro switches only travels like 1 millimeter will forever force you to mash the heck out of the things shortening the life span even more. (anyone else having these problems or is it just me?)

Anyway, a quick look will tell you that the actual "key" part of the GTO keyfob can be seperated by removing just 2 screws. this is the only real metal and is robust enough to crank over the ignition column without the fob part. As many of you know the fob part holds the security chips which turn off the starter kill feature of the GTO. The metal dome thing on one side of the fob makes contact with the steering column to identify itself so you kinda have to have it in order to start the car.

(ok, so I found a series of events which will permit you to do away with the fob security all together, but I will never tell since avoiding security measures is not really in anyone's best interest. Besides the fob also locks/unlocks the doors/trunk so you have to have it around anyway).

back to the being stabbed ... what did I come up with? Here I show it disasembled and reasembled after the operation. http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/564

If you can get it apart without destroying it, just dremel out the top side a bit, and only put 1 screw back in. The machine screw will lock into the metal key and swivel in the plastic hole. You now have a flip-open key fob. Plan on super-glueing the thing back together and don't expect it to be water resistant ever again so don't drop it in rain puddles or in the toilet!!

I know it doesn't look super great. The Key thing isn't totally hidden when it is folded. It also isn't spring loaded like the ones I have seen but it was free! I will never again get poked in the ouchy parts by the stupid thing so I'm happy. Thoughts??


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

wow, that's a lot of hassle in such a little device :lol: i was wondering how much does it cost to replace it? the '04 cobra's key costs $150.00 to replace...the dealer said so!!!


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

pretty nice design, I agree the key is awkward as hell


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

chris8299s said:


> wow, that's a lot of hassle in such a little device :lol: i was wondering how much does it cost to replace it? the '04 cobra's key costs $150.00 to replace...the dealer said so!!!


 I don't know the replacement cost. I'd guess more than $50 since it is a down under part. I finally managed to separate my battery from the contacts after a long while of tinkering so I hope I can just get away with replacing the battery as needed. (The battery was weak to begin with which was 25% of the reason I tore into the thing, but mostly I just hated it and wanted it to die a painful and horrible death for stabbing me and putting holes in my pants pockets!!)


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Hm, my dealer told me last year that the main key would cost about $320 to replace, although I take what they say with a grain of salt about this. You could always ask someone with a Vette, after all, the GTO is the only other GM car aside from the Vette that has this key (at least I was told that).


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Try streetkeys.com


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Will the key work without the fob???


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

What about just getting a remote car starter? I'm sure they're not more than $150


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

chrbut said:


> What about just getting a remote car starter? I'm sure they're not more than $150


 :confused You still need the key to drive the car.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

cuspid said:


> Will the key work without the fob???


No. The metal "nub" above the key on the fob has to touch the metal ring around the ignition for the car to start.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

Does the metal nub also charge the battery in the FOB when it touches the colum? 
Maybe thats why it's soldered in?

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't think these are the type of batteries that can be recharged.
Cool idea though.. and who knows.. I could be wrong??


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*battery*



twolf said:


> I don't think these are the type of batteries that can be recharged.
> Cool idea though.. and who knows.. I could be wrong??


I think a previous post said it was a soldered in 2032, which is the same battery alot of garage/gated community remotes use;;;they last pretty well,but are not rechargeable;just a bigger $6 disc battery!


----------



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

My 04 lost it's program after sitting in the back yard for years. I only got one key with it. I went to the Chevy dealer and ordered a new key with the Vin no. It was around 90 bucks. Finally the car started again. My 05 screws keep loosening up and I think I have to drill the holes all the way through and use nuts and bolts to hold the key tight. the holes in the key blade are all stripped. I don't have any good screws that small, and the local locksmith has the blades, but no screws. Stupid design on those key fobs.


----------

